# Swarm tram / nuc enterance



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd go with a hole size the same as a wine cork. That way if you need to move them it'll be easy. perfect size for a nuc also.


----------



## Denniston (Mar 19, 2015)

Unfortunately, no wine corks around here  I was thinking about ordering some of these.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

What do you mean No wine corks around there? Dry county???? By a bottle of wine. you get a free cork with it. The wine is just a bonus.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Put a 1 1/8 hole-you can then use a water bottle top, if later you don't need the hole-If you need a smaller hole to stop robbing you can drill or cut a smaller hole in the top ==water caps are cheaper and last longer than wine corks.. JMO


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Cheaper yo order wine corks. If no wine corks cotton balls from the cosmetic section of the drug store work great to plug up holes and are very inexpensive. I prefer them over wine corks


----------



## Denniston (Mar 19, 2015)

I appreciate the tips on plugging the hole, I still have a couple questions.

Is it ok to have the round hole in the end and use it for a nuc, instead of a bottom board with a traditional entrance?

If so, where is a good location to place the hole? at the bottom, a few inches up?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Denniston said:


> I appreciate the tips on plugging the hole, I still have a couple questions.
> 
> Is it ok to have the round hole in the end and use it for a nuc, instead of a bottom board with a traditional entrance?
> 
> If so, where is a good location to place the hole? at the bottom, a few inches up?


Yes just fine to use as NUC with hole instead of standard bottom board entrance.
Don't put in center of bottom, stay up about 1 to 1.5 inches off bottom and to one side of center. Fix it till the entry is between two frames to allow easier access to the bees.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

drlonzo said:


> Yes just fine to use as NUC with hole instead of standard bottom board entrance.
> Don't put in center of bottom, stay up about 1 to 1.5 inches off bottom and to one side of center. Fix it till the entry is between two frames to allow easier access to the bees.


Excellent point for a 5-frame nuc. Center would be dead-on a frame vs a 6-or-8 frame.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

Denniston said:


> Unfortunately, no wine corks around here  I was thinking about ordering some of these.
> 
> View attachment 17032


I just bought a set of wooden ones from ebay. Haven't received them yet, but since Brushy was out of stock...


----------

